# COD5 SP/MP Issues



## Trisk (Jan 26, 2009)

I have the same or similar problem, can play the first solo level, then get black screen when next level is loading, directx 9c error. I cannot play multiplayer at all, and only first level in coop. I cannont even find this problem on their, CoD WaW, forums. My son has virtually the same rig, single G-Force 7600 GT (512MB) and he can play the game. I have tried running it on mine at low res settings and it still doesn't work, I can play the first level at any res then it crashes at the end of the level when loading the next. I know a bit about computers, but this one stumps me. I hope someone can help, thanx.

My Machine excedes Min Sys Req., Latest DirectX 9c (Nov 08), nVidia 181.2 graphics drivers, totally up to date everything.
AMD Athlon 64 3800+
Abit KN8 SLi, 4gig RAM (Kingston Value)
Dual G-Force 8800GTS 512MB (G92)
Windows XP Pro SP3


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Trisk and welcome to TSF,

Try re-installing Direct X 9.0c for my sig below.


----------



## Trisk (Jan 26, 2009)

That is the same DirectX 9.0c file I used after trying the one that came with the game. I will run it anyway, the heck...lol


----------



## darklord_v (Nov 28, 2008)

thats a faulty install i think


----------



## Trisk (Jan 26, 2009)

I re-installed the freshly downloaded DirectX 9.0c redistributable (Nov 2008), same file and version I already had (added a 1 to the filename), still get the error and the game crashes. I have turned off every thing that is in startup using msconfig and all services using Taskmanager. My computer boots faster but the game still behaves the same. I have re-installed the game 4 times, using 2 different dvds. Still the same.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

is this a legit copy of the game?


----------



## Trisk (Jan 26, 2009)

Game:
Call of Duty World at War, v. 1.0.1017 (1.1 patch applied to *Legal* PC-DVD version)


System:
AMD Athlon 64 3800+ (socket 939)
4 GB RAM (Kingston Value RAM)
Motherboard: Abit KN8 SLi 
2x PCI-E BFG Tech G-Force 8800 GTS 512MB (G92) (nVidia Display Driver 181.22)
Sony DRU-820-A DVD Drive
PSU: BFG Tech 800w (+12v on each of 4 rails)
HD:Maxtor 200GB SATA
Windows XP Pro SP3 (DirectX 9.0c Nov 08)


```
Console info:
DB alloc
Unused command for PC platform was called.
CL_Live_StopPrivateParty was called, calling Party_StopParty
Calling Party_StopParty()
Clearing migration data
PROFILES: setting server info to 0.0.0.0:0
starting to set profile info..
CL_Live_StopParty was called, calling Party_StopParty
Calling Party_StopParty()
Clearing migration data
Unknown command "splitscreen"
Profile updated successfully!
PROFILES: setting server info to 0.0.0.0:0
Couldn't get profiles instance, are we logged on?
------ Server Initialization ------
Server: mak
----- R_Init -----
DirectX reports 512 MB of video memory and 396 MB of available texture memory.
Texture detail is set automatically.
Using picmip 0 on most textures, 0 on normal maps, and 1 on specular maps
Save Message First Frame Shown: 150319
Unloaded fastfile ui
PMem_Free( ui, 0 )
Loading fastfile mak
Loading fastfile 'mak'
used 134.35 MB memory in DB alloc
Waited 7306 msec for asset 'maps/mak.d3dbsp' of type 'col_map_mp'.
Save game build number: 1017 JADAMS2 230909 CL(Sat Nov 08 21:37:51 2008)
animscripts/traverse/wall_over_40
animscripts/traverse/wall_over_40animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_40
animscripts/traverse/wall_over_40animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_40animscripts/traverse/wall_hop
animscripts/traverse/wall_over_40animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_40animscripts/traverse/wall_hopanimscripts/traverse/trench_jump_out
animscripts/traverse/wall_over_40animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_40animscripts/traverse/wall_hopanimscripts/traverse/trench_jump_outanimscripts/traverse/jumpdown_96
animscripts/traverse/wall_over_40animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_40animscripts/traverse/wall_hopanimscripts/traverse/trench_jump_outanimscripts/traverse/jumpdown_96animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_56
animscripts/traverse/wall_over_40animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_40animscripts/traverse/wall_hopanimscripts/traverse/trench_jump_outanimscripts/traverse/jumpdown_96animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_56animscripts/traverse/wall_hop_down_80
animscripts/traverse/wall_over_40animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_40animscripts/traverse/wall_hopanimscripts/traverse/trench_jump_outanimscripts/traverse/jumpdown_96animscripts/traverse/jumpdown_56animscripts/traverse/wall_hop_down_80
Error: Waited 19309 msec for missing asset "ai_zombie_shot_leg_right_2_crawl".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_shot_leg_right_2_crawl".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_shot_leg_left_2_crawl".
Error: Could not load xanim "ch_makinraid_traverse40_in_ml".
Error: Could not load xanim "ch_makinraid_traverse40_in_l".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_pain".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_stand_pain".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_wounded_stand_leg".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_wounded_stand_head".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_wounded_stand_chest".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_wounded_stand_arm".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_death".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_stand_death".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_death_b".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_traverse_crawl_v1".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_traverse_v2".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_traverse_v1".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_stand_2_crouch".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_2_stand".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_turn90r".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_turn90l".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_turn180".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_turn135r".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_turn135l".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_turn90r".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_turn90l".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_turn45r".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_turn45l".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_aim_5".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_aim_5".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_idle_crawl_base".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_idle_base".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_idle_crawl".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_zombie_idle_v1".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_idle_a_alert_v1".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_stand_idle_alert_v1".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_aim_8".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_aim_8".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_aim_2".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_aim_2".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_aim_6".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_aim_6".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_aim_4".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_aim_4".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_run".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_combatrun_c".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_twitch".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_idle_b".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_crouch_idle_a".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_stand_twitch".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flamethrower_stand_idle_casual_v1".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_run2crouch".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_crouch_idle".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_run2stand".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_mg_shoulder_stand_idle".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flame_crouch_fire_center".
Error: Could not load xanim "ai_flame_fire_center".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_sherman_passenger9_combatidle_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_sherman_passenger8_combatidle_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_lvt4_peleliu1_character9_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_lvt4_peleliu1_character5_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "crew_lvt4_peleliu1_character4_player".
Error: Could not load xanim "p_flak1_tag2_idle".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_crawl_right_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_crawl_left_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_crawl_back_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_crawl_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_run_right_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_run_left_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_run_back_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_run_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_run_left_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_run_right_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_run_back_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_run_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_sprint_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_crouch_hold_idle_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_hold_idle_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pb_prone_hold_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pt_hold_prone_throw_satchel".
Error: Could not load xanim "pt_hold_throw_satchel".
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1877.1 -15420.8 157.8) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1939.7 -15152.5 172.2) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1636.7 -14890.6 187.5) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1891.2 -15018.1 180.1) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1734.8 -14897.3 186.2) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1706 -14959.5 186.5) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1992.9 -15100.2 172.6) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1829.2 -15059.7 181.8) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1792.7 -14937.7 186.4) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-2005 -15356.3 164) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-2053 -15184.3 164) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-2039.4 -15310.8 164) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Guard) at (-1922.7 -15234.5 164) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (372 -15276.8 375.4) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (1464 -14976 346.5) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (-9256 -16696 156) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (-9416 -16744 156) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (-9216 -16552 156) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (-9120 -16720 156) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (-6282.2 -15085.7 598.6) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (-10727.5 -14894 132) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (-7163 -15026 449.6) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (-7350 -15027 449.7) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (End) at (2868.68 -13370.7 58) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Begin) at (2928.93 -13335 114) is floating
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (3557.4 -15192.7 157.1) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (441.6 -15510.4 387) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (300 -15421.6 362.1) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (3638 -15389 42.1) is in solid
ERROR: Pathnode (Path) at (3732 -15350 46.9) is in solid
lod_info doesn't have a spawn function
lod_info doesn't have a spawn function
lod_info doesn't have a spawn function
lod_info doesn't have a spawn function
lod_info doesn't have a spawn function
lod_info doesn't have a spawn function
lod_info doesn't have a spawn function
Error: Could not load weapon "AGM_114".
Error: Could not load xmodel "dest_type94truckcamo_full".
Spawner at (-628.7 -16004.4 178.9) is in solid
-----------------------------------
'0.4' is not a valid value for dvar 'r_watersim_windAmount'
  Domain is any number from 0 to 0.2
'0.17' is not a valid value for dvar 'r_motionblur_directionFactor'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 0.05
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_viewKickPeriod'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_soundFadeInTime'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_soundFadeOutTime'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
Error: Could not load xmodel "".
=== G_LoadGame ===
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager1".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager2".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager3".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager4".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager5".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager6".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager7".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager8".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_fthrow_vert_short".
-----------------------------------

Connecting player #0 has a zero GUID
Going from CS_FREE to CS_CONNECTED for  (num 0 guid 0)
Received packet 0 of stats data
Received packet 1 of stats data
Received packet 2 of stats data
Received packet 3 of stats data
Received packet 4 of stats data
Received packet 5 of stats data
Received packet 6 of stats data
--
DynEnt_WriteGameState wrote 2 bytes
--
Setting state to CA_LOADING in CL_DownloadsComplete
Setting state to CA_LOADING in CL_InitCGame
Player 0 no longer burning at time: 0
Error: Could not load material "nightvision_overlay_goggles".
Error: Could not load material "decode_characters".
Error: Could not load material "decode_characters_glow".
Error: Could not load material "killicondied".
Error: Could not load material "killiconcrush".
Error: Could not load material "killiconfalling".
Error: Could not load material "killiconsuicide".
Error: Could not load material "killiconheadshot".
Error: Could not load material "killiconmelee".
LOADING... collision map
LOADING... graphics
LOADING... maps/mak.d3dbsp

Foliage: --------------------------
Foliage: smodelCount = 8162
Foliage: foliage model count = 8162 (max=16384)
Foliage: sizeof(g_modelInfos) = 16384, element size = 1
Foliage: --------------------------

vertex stream 2: --------------------------
vertex stream 2: needs 515308 bytes
vertex stream 2: vertex buffer allocate ok
vertex stream 2: --------------------------
LOADING... game media
LOADING...  - textures
Error: Could not load material "headicondisconnected".
Error: Could not load material "headiconyouinkillcam".
Error: Could not load material "objective_up".
Error: Could not load material "objective_down".
Error: Could not load material "compassping_friendly".
Error: Could not load material "objective_friendly_chat".
Error: Could not load material "compassping_enemy".
Error: Could not load material "compass_radarline".
Error: Could not load material "compass_objpoint_airstrike_busy".
Error: Could not load material "compass_objpoint_airstrike_friendly".
Error: Could not load material "hud_flashbangicon".
LOADING...  - models
LOADING...  - items
LOADING...  - inline models
LOADING...  - server models
Error: Could not load fx "env/fire/fx_fire_player_sm_1sec".
Error: Could not load fx "bio/player/fx_footstep_snow".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/grenade/fx_american_smoke_grenade".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_flare_sky_white_10sec".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/grenade/fx_gas_grenade_22sec".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager9".
Error: Could not load fx "misc/fx_fire_manager10".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/molotov/fx_molotov_burn_trail".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/molotov/fx_molotov_burn_trail2".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/molotov/fx_molotov_wick".
Error: Could not load fx "weapon/rocket/fx_trail_bazooka_geotrail".
Error: Could not load fx "env/fire/fx_fire_player_sm_smk_2sec".
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_viewKickPeriod'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_soundFadeInTime'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
'0' is not a valid value for dvar 'bg_shock_soundFadeOutTime'
  Domain is any number from 0.001 to 1000
Error: Could not load fx "treadfx/heli_dust_default".
Error: Could not load fx "treadfx/heli_water".
Error: Could not load fx "smoke/smoke_trail_white_heli".
Error: Could not load fx "smoke/smoke_trail_black_heli".
Error: Could not load fx "fire/fire_smoke_trail_L".
Error: Could not load fx "fire/jet_afterburner".
Error: Could not load fx "vehicle/water/fx_wake_lvt_churn".
LOADING...  - game media done
LOADING... clients
Error: Could not load menufile "ui/scriptmenus/briefing.menu".
Error: Could not load menufile "ui/scriptmenus/loadout_splitscreen.menu".
*** CLIENT SPAWN 0 script_brushmodels 0 script_models.
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_bark".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_brick".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_carpet".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_cloth".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_concrete".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_dirt".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_flesh".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_foliage".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_glass".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_gravel".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_ice".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_metal".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_paper".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_plaster".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_rock".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_snow".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_water".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_wood".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_asphalt".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_ceramic".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_plastic".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_rubber".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_cushion".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_fruit".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_paintedmetal".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_player".
Error: Could not load material "terrain_scorch_tallgrass".
CL_InitCGame:  0.50 seconds
Com_TouchMemory: 0 msec. Using sum: 2119028821
Hiding channel: gamenotify
Hiding channel: obituary
Adding channel: gamenotify
Adding channel: obituary
Hiding channel: boldgame
Adding channel: boldgame
Hiding channel: subtitle
Adding channel: subtitle
Hiding channel: coopinfo
Adding channel: coopinfo
Fade in 356971 1250


Direct3DDevice9::Present failed: Driver internal error
```


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try rolling back a few drivers the newer ones on the 8 series and above have some issues.

180.48
or
178.24

Also the console log you have provided indicates there are a lot of missing features and textures, the installation could be corrupt as darklord_v said.


----------

